# [Dual-boot] Bien protéger le GRUB de Kubuntu (en cours)

## Koshie

Bonsoir,

Je suis tout nouveau dans cette communauté et je n'ai jamais touché à une Gentoo. Je désire faire un dual boot entre Kubuntu Karmic Koala (qui possède Grub2) et Gentoo 10.1. 

J'ai tendance à foirer lors d'une nouvelle installation (malgré 3 ans de GNU/Linux dans les pattes   :Rolling Eyes:  ) le GRUB de ma première distribution, et j'ai envie de faire ça bien. 

J'ai donc cherché sur Internet et je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant (FAQ, documentation, forum etc), mais ce soir je suis tombé sur ça  sur le forum de la communauté francophone d'Ubuntu. Je n'ai pas trouvé de cas qui se rapproche autant de ce que je cherche.

Si je comprend bien : j'installerai le nouveau GRUB sur le /boot de Gentoo (et je laisserai l'ancien GRUB sur une partition /boot séparée, voir screen ici) puis je restaurerai l'ancien GRUB (car le nouveau GRUB sera celui de Gentoo au démarrage), je chroot ma Kubuntu et je tape update-grub pour ça? 

Gentoo aura toujours son GRUB mais le GRUB actif sera celui de Kubuntu ? C'est bien ça ? Et si c'est le cas, si je décide de supprimer Kubuntu, rien ne m'empêcherai de déplacer le GRUB de Gentoo sur le /boot (qui est séparé je le rappelle) non ?

En espérant ne pas réveiller un vieux topic... 

Koshicalement, bonne soirée.

----------

## Xytovl

Si tu es nouveau chez Gentoo tu auras quand même remarqué que l'installation ne se fait pas par un installeur, mais par un manuel. Tu peux donc par exemple sauter la partie de configuration de grub et simplement copier le kernel dans le /boot de Gentoo puis ajouter la ligne correspondante dans le grub.cfg de Ubuntu.

Je ne suis pas du tout expert en Ubuntu, je crois qu'à chaque mise à jour du kernel le fichier de configuration de grub est regénéré, il faut donc modifier un truc genre /etc/grub.d (nom à vérifier) dans Ubuntu pour que la configuration reste.

edit : j'oubliais le plus important : Bienvenue chez les gentooïstes !

----------

## Koshie

Merci pour ta réponse, je ne met pas ce sujet en résolu (j'attends de l'avoir fait pour éventuellement reposer une question ou deux ici et / ou pour expliquer ma démarche exact).

Bonne soirée  :Wink: .

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

l'utilisation de grub sous Ubuntu a totalement changée avec le koala en porcelaine.

Il ne faut plus tripoter dans /boot/grub/grub.conf ( yaplus menu.lst )

Il faut configurer l'entrée  qu'on désire dans /etc/grub/"le fichier xml qui va bien"

puis faire un grub-update qui lui ira modifier le grub.conf.

Si tu ne fais pas comme celà , à la prochaine maj de noyau tes modif dans grub.conf partiront à la poub.

A+

----------

## ghoti

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Il faut configurer l'entrée  qu'on désire dans /etc/grub/"le fichier xml qui va bien"
> 
> puis faire un grub-update qui lui ira modifier le grub.conf.
> 
> Si tu ne fais pas comme celà , à la prochaine maj de noyau tes modif dans grub.conf partiront à la poub.

 

Dis-moi que ce n'est pas vrai ?   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Deux fichiers de config dont un bâtard en scrogneugneu d'xml ????   :Shocked: 

Ah là là, pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué !  :Rolling Eyes: 

Et on conseille cette distrib à des n00bies ?

Pour le coup, il y a de quoi se précipiter sur w7 !   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *nemo13 wrote:*   Il faut configurer l'entrée  qu'on désire dans /etc/grub/"le fichier xml qui va bien"
> 
> puis faire un grub-update qui lui ira modifier le grub.conf.
> 
> Si tu ne fais pas comme celà , à la prochaine maj de noyau tes modif dans grub.conf partiront à la poub. 
> ...

 

Sous RHEL c'est pareil... si tu modifies en direct le grub.conf de /boot tu perds les changements   :Laughing:  Il y a un grub.conf fourbe dans /etc   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nemo13

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *nemo13 wrote:*   Il faut configurer l'entrée  qu'on désire dans /etc/grub/"le fichier xml qui va bien"
> 
> puis faire un grub-update qui lui ira modifier le grub.conf.
> 
> Si tu ne fais pas comme celà , à la prochaine maj de noyau tes modif dans grub.conf partiront à la poub. 
> ...

 

Parait que c'est le progrès ; j'ai gaspillé 2h pour finaliser mon multiboot seven/ubuntu/gentoo sur un HP600.

Je crains que la tendance de Cannonical devienne :

  "Ne toucher à rien , nous le faisons pour vous"

Cela me rappelle une autre firme   :Crying or Very sad: 

A+

 ( A priori la prochaine version d'ubuntu ne comportera plus de base GIMP. parait que c'est trop compliqué  :Evil or Very Mad:   )

----------

## man in the hill

Cest la réécriture complète  de nôtre bootloader en grub2 qui veut cette conf, c'est vrai que cela change mais au final ce n'est pas forcement plus compliqué ...

http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/

----------

## nemo13

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Cest la réécriture complète  de nôtre bootloader en grub2 qui veut cette conf, c'est vrai que cela change mais au final ce n'est pas forcement plus compliqué ...

 

d'accord pour la souplesse équivalente à un adressage indirect

mais j'ai du mal ( à mon grand âge  :Cool:   ) à digérer la sauce xml. (point de vue personnel )

A+

----------

## ghoti

 *GrubWiki wrote:*   

> Éditer manuellement ce fichier est inutile et non recommandé : il est entièrement reconstruit à l'aide de plusieurs scripts à chaque exécution de update-grub2 ou de grub-mkconfig

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Quel cirque !

S'ils suppriment le grub-legacy, je sens que je vais réinstaller un lilo !   :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Si c'est autant le boxon, pourquoi ne pas mettre un grub Gentoo qui transfère vers le grub de bubuntooo ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Je viens de regarder le wiki de grub... j'ai pas trouvé comment ajouter un système à la main, à priori grub cherche à détecter les kernels, systems, ... sur la machin et créé automatiquement une liste c'est ça ?

----------

## Solevis

Oui c'est bien ca. 

Les fichiers xml dans /etc permettent à grub de générer automatiquement le grub.cfg (équivalent du menu.lst).

----------

## inconnu259

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit problème, j'ai installer ubuntu en premier, puis ensuite j'ai décider d'installer gentoo (parce que je voulais en apprendre plus sur linux, et que l'installation de gentoo est très formateuse, et c'est vrai, on apprend pleins de choses, même si j'ai pour le moment préferer utiliser genkernel pour qu'il compile tout seul le noyau avec tout les paramètres).

En suivant les conseils du handbook j'ai crée une partition /boot qui se trouve sur sda3 et une partition / sur sda4.

Mais j'ai décider de ne pas installer grub et de faire un liens depuis ubuntu dessus. Si j'ai bien compris il suffit de faire un update-grub pour qu'il trouve tout seul gentoo. Il le trouve bien, mais au final je ne le vois toujours pas au démarrage et je ne sais pas pourquoi. Si quelqu'un a une idée...

voici ce qu'il me dis quand je fais update :

Generating grub.cfg ...

Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic

Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-22-generic

Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic

Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-21-generic

Found Gentoo Base System release 1.12.13 on /dev/sda4

done

Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que le boot se trouve sur /dev/sda3 mais il n'en parle pas....

----------

## nemo13

Bonjour et bienvenu à inconnu 259,

Je pense qu'il serait plus pratique que tu ouvres un autre post.

Il serait utile de savoir si sur ton multiboot tu as conservé l'ubuntu car je ne comprend pas si

tu te sers de la même partition /boot pour ubuntu et pour gentoo.

A+ dans un autre post   :Wink: 

----------

